
Kickstarted? Now What? - jamesbritt
http://blog.makezine.com/2012/08/16/kickstarted-now-what/
======
bertab
check out this german startup: <http://www.aktienprognose.com/?idd=qy>

they do stock forecasts based on quantum mechanics.

